# Prices for 1000 stitches



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

What are your prices per 1000 stitches?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't price based on the number of stitches in a design. The best way to price your work is to figure out how much it cost you to produce it, including your time, then add your profit.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

First 5000ish stitches are included in the price of my garment (7000ish for Made in USA). After that, it depends on design, number of locations - basically it depends on how much time I'll have in it and how much risk I'm taking (ruining a $6 polo vs $300 jacket).


----------



## sds357 (Jan 4, 2007)

Each job is can be different depending on the customer. Some customers freak out when I mention setup digitizing charges, so instead I divide it out over the first order and add it to each garment. You can use per thousand stitch prices as a starting point price guide but you do need to factor in overall time as well.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

And.....if you're willing to do small orders, set a per order minimum $. For example, I'll do one piece, but my minimum $ order is $18.

Also, consider if you are selling the garment, or if the customer is providing the goods. I always charge more for customer provided goods. Take polo's for example.....if I provide the shirts it may be $4 each, but if the customer provides the shirts then I would charge $6 each.

If you are accepting customer supplied goods, make them show you the garment before quoting your price.

Think about the time it takes to set-up, and test -- if you're doing 100 shirts, the cost of that process is negligable, but if it's 10 shirts, then that process could double your time involved, and really cut into your profit.

The other thing to remember is that there can be a good deal of time involved in the selling process. Again, if it's a small order, that time cuts into your profit.

That is to say, while you definately want to consider stitch count as your starting place, consider the quantity of the order, and the time it will take to sell, and set it up.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Search the forums. A few good threads have already been started on this topic. I can say that it depends on the area you live in and the quantity but I have seen prices at $2.00 per thousand to $5.00 per thousand.

here is one to start you off: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t17348.html.

But search the threads their are a few more.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have min charge of $6 if on caps add 10% that price will get you 8,000 stitches. 
garment quanity discounts
1 to 11 no discount
12 to 23 5%off
24 to 47 10% off
48 to 287 15% off
288 or more 20% off

I hope this helps


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't price based on the number of stitches in a design. The best way to price your work is to figure out how much it cost you to produce it, including your time, then add your profit.


I agree with you. We don't use price charts or base our prices off of stitch counts alone. It works out much better for us.


----------

